# Live Dow Futures data?



## halfwheel (5 September 2007)

Can someone please tell me if there are any sites out there with "live" dow futures data?


----------



## wavepicker (5 September 2007)

*Re: Dow Futures*



halfwheel said:


> Can someone please tell me if there are any sites out there with "live" dow futures data?




Halfwheel, try this site.  Prices are slightly delayed (15 mins I think)

http://money.cnn.com/data/premarket/


----------



## sassa (5 September 2007)

*Re: Dow Futures*



halfwheel said:


> Can someone please tell me if there are any sites out there with "live" dow futures data?




Or
http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/stocks/futures.html


----------



## sassa (11 October 2007)

*Re: Dow Futures*

The Dow futures and market indicators for today's trade,with 4 and a half hours to go,show that yesterday's losses will be wiped off at the start and with the Nasdaq show that a healthy increase will be achieved.This will lead to further increases in the local market tomorrow.Who knows,the 7000 point mark could be achieved some time next week or the week after.


----------



## James Austin (8 September 2008)

*Re: Dow Futures*

dow futures up 200 pnts this monday morning

expecting a SPI/XJO jump at open


----------



## Rockhoundnz (10 September 2008)

*Re: Dow Futures*

I use Tradestation for my Dow futures data.


----------



## biggles (6 November 2008)

*DOW futures*

Hi , where do people get the reading  for the DOW futures ?
CNN has 85 while CNBC has 324. Who is right , are their other more reliable sites ?


----------



## awg (6 November 2008)

*Re: Dow Futures*

try this

http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/stocks/futures.html


----------



## Reealjrd (7 November 2008)

*Re: Dow Futures*

There are many sites through which you can get be connected with Dow Jones. Like GFTtraders.com. Bloomberg.com. Reuters.com etc.


----------

